# Tropical vs. Temperate Springtails



## troy255 (May 31, 2009)

Which one is better(or you prefer) and why?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i like tropical as they seem to really reproduce themselves a lot faster and have a little more energy and the frogs love that.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

im going to have to agree with julio the tropical springs deff produce better and i feel require less attention. i feed my tropicals once a week if i remeber and they are always booming no matter how much i feed from them there is always so many.


----------



## troy255 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks. I prefer the tropicals anyway because they are twice the size of temperates.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I like to keep a variety. Tomocerus, Podura, and Folsimia are all very prolific. Some of the tropical and temperate Folsimia look very similar and may be mixed up in the hobby. Tomocerus are probably some of the largest springtails in the hobby. A culture usually has lots of little ones and not as many high jumping adults. Sinella is also found in tropical and temperate. Sinella seem to be a little slower to start but bloom like crazy when they get started.


----------



## frog man (Jul 17, 2009)

What are the major differences in culturing Tropical vs. Temperate?


----------

